
Where's a Place to Hire Reliable Freelance Developers for Projects? - uberend23
I have had limited success with upwork and okay&#x2F;limited success with Code Mentor<p>I am looking for someone to help me create a stock portfolio web app
======
welder
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16875868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16875868)

